# Is this what guys REALLY wish girls knew?



## supersoshychick (Jun 4, 2009)

I found this online today, i wonder if it's true.


showcase.netins.net/web/tash/rules/rules.html


----------



## path0gen (Jun 28, 2006)

Some of them are a little too cro magnon-esque for my tastes. That said, about 90% of it is true. I'm sure there's a female version out there somewhere that, if you were to read them both simultaneous, the Universe would implode.


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

alot of it is, believe it or not.


----------



## rickthegreat (Dec 22, 2008)

Did a guy write that? That's too many ****ing things.


----------



## drealm (Jul 7, 2009)

It's typical hyper-masculine internet humor. This type of writing is just watered down Robert Bly and Jhon Gray. I wouldn't take this any more seriously than beauty magazines that purport to know everything about the female psyche.


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

This was done with a humerous tone, but I think there is a lot of truth behind it. Despite the tone, i'm surprised to see how many of those rules I agree with  Don't make the mistake of taking it too seriously though, guys aren't always the same and some have different views on things. Good communication with your SO is better than some internet list IMO.


----------



## path0gen (Jun 28, 2006)

drealm said:


> It's typical hyper-masculine internet humor. This type of writing is just watered down Robert Bly and Jhon Gray. I wouldn't take this any more seriously than beauty magazines that purport to know everything about the female psyche.


I can probably pull a good 30 or so items from that list that I wish every girl I ever dated was aware of. Whether it was intended to be humorous or not doesn't make it any less valid.


----------



## Louis (Jun 30, 2009)

Someone should highlight whats true and not, but ya:

55.	If we ask what's wrong and you say "nothing," we will act like nothing is wrong. 

Very damn true.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Some of them made me laugh.


----------



## drealm (Jul 7, 2009)

path0gen said:


> I can probably pull a good 30 or so items from that list that I wish every girl I ever dated was aware of. Whether it was intended to be humorous or not doesn't make it any less valid.


It's claiming to speak for all men. This has the uncanny effect of making casual male readers want to conform, lest they aren't man enough. I'm not saying this is you. But I am saying, the internet herd has a way of validating everything.


----------



## path0gen (Jun 28, 2006)

drealm said:


> It's claiming to speak for all men. This has the uncanny effect of making casual male readers want to conform, lest they aren't man enough. I'm not saying this is you. But I am saying, the internet herd has a way of validating everything.


There are 55 items on the list and I can identify with 30. I have defied the laws of internet conformity. That said, any guy who thinks



> For us, driving is not just a means of going from point A to point B. It's an opportunity to control a couple of tons of steel. We drive, therefore, we are.


deserves a good punch in the face.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

This was written as humor and was not meant to be taken seriously. It's been around for quite some time.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

supersoshychick said:


> I found this online today, i wonder if it's true.
> 
> 
> showcase.netins.net/web/tash/rules/rules.html


Mostly. Some things are just satire/chauvinist. Other things DEFINITELY apply, at least for me.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

hehe i like number 34.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

LOL!! @ Don't name your cat anything "Mister" xD

but it swooo cwutteee!! =) Mister Fwuffums!


----------



## Willow Leaves (Dec 14, 2009)

In general, I think this applies more to non-SA guys than SA guys.


----------



## izzy (Dec 18, 2009)

I guess this would be 100% true if all men are one-dimensional and the women they date are one-dimensional as well.



drealm said:


> It's typical hyper-masculine internet humor. This type of writing is just watered down Robert Bly and Jhon Gray. I wouldn't take this any more seriously than beauty magazines that purport to know everything about the female psyche.


^ This.


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

Willow Leaves said:


> In general, I think this applies more to non-SA guys than SA guys.


+1

I'd say 50-60% of the list really rings true to me. The rest are either iffy or, in the case of "Sundays = sports" and all the beer talk, absolutely the polar opposite of me.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

28. Beer is as exciting for us as handbags are for you.

I think I'm really a man.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

..I'm just glad my boyfriend does not apply to most (almost all) of those. :|


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

That must've been written a long freakin time ago. They're talking about Pamela Anderson. What is she now...like 40 with two or three kids. Yikes!


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

The last guy i was seeing reminds me so much of this... and he's boring. 

I'm glad my ex wasn't like that...


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

45.Anything we said six months ago is inadmissible in an argument. All comments become null and void after seven days.

BRAVO !

Despite the humour, this is very spot on. I especially like the point about hints. *If there is a problem say it.*


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Someone should write a list of things he doesn't want you to know or wants you to know and is afraid to tell you. "I watched kitty porn once" "I think your mom/sister is hot" "sometimes when we have sex I fantasize about...". etc. :lol. I know girls have these too so whatever - were all human.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Amocholes said:


> This was written as humor and was not meant to be taken seriously. It's been around for quite some time.


Written as humor. Yes, _some_ of it. Contrariwise, some of it is *universally* accepted. And guys who deliberately post otherwise on here are fooling themselves.

Admittedly, some of these I looked at made me cringe, but that did not blind me to the truth in some of the others. I have had similar experiences with the opposite sex.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

yellowpaper said:


> the last guy i was seeing reminds me so much of this... And he's boring.
> 
> I'm glad my ex wasn't like that...


lol, no offence meant.


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Helpless is not cute

Oh god is that true.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

path0gen said:


> I can probably pull a good 30 or so items from that list that I wish every girl I ever dated was aware of. Whether it was intended to be humorous or not doesn't make it any less valid.


Amen.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> ..I'm just glad my boyfriend does not apply to most (almost all) of those. :|


I'm not so sure you can be certain of that.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Jaiyyson said:


> I'm not so sure you can be certain of that.


Well, I think I know him better than you do.

Also, most of those don't apply to me, either.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> Well, I think I know him better than you do.
> 
> Also, most of those don't apply to me, either.


People see the chauvinistic statements and automatically disregard the rest.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

A lot of females on here are here for attention. Check out the "Post a Pic of Yourself Right Now" thread. I couldn't care less if you think I'm a pig. I do not state my opinion to be liked by others.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

How do you know that for sure? You don't even know which statements do and do not apply to my relationship. :b


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Jaiyyson said:


> A lot of females on here are here for attention. Check out the "Post a Pic of Yourself Right Now" thread. I couldn't care less if you think I'm a pig. I do not state my opinion to be liked by others.


Geez. Guess I'll go post some more attention whoring pictures! Woo!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

lol, you're talking crap Jaiyyson, why on earth would someone join an anxiety forum to seek attention? Of all the places to do that xD

This list is good for a laugh and a lot of it probably does apply to SOME relationships, but it's hardly a rule, far from it. Just potty humour.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Ospi said:


> lol, you're talking crap Jaiyyson, why on earth would someone join an anxiety forum to seek attention? Of all the places to do that xD
> 
> This list is good for a laugh and a lot of it probably does apply to SOME relationships, but it's hardly a rule, far from it. Just potty humour.


Oh, I don't know??

Well why else do we post pics of ourselves incessantly??


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

All I ever do is implore others to question social conventions.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Because it's human nature to want others to comment positively on our physical appearance in order to help our self-esteem and feel a bit more confident about ourselves, not that that is the reason everyone posts but at an anxiety forum I dare say a lot are after some positive reinforcement.

Does not equal seeking attention.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Ospi said:


> Because it's human nature to want others to comment positively on our physical appearance in order to help our self-esteem and feel a bit more confident about ourselves, not that that is the reason everyone posts but at an anxiety forum I dare say a lot are after some positive reinforcement.
> 
> Does not equal seeking attention.


You state the term 'attention seeking' derogatively in your last sentence. I do not generalise that 'all' people are attention seeking, merely I am attempting to single the group out that seems to vex me the most.

When people speak they instinctively speak for both themselves and for others. Myself included.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

And yes I am putting a bunsen burner under this thread.


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

*1. Sometimes we just don't want to talk. Don't take it personally*

I wish the attractive single girls I sat by all year knew this. It was written all over thier face "Heelo, i'm right here talk to me."

stupid crippling shyness


----------



## path0gen (Jun 28, 2006)

strawberryjulius said:


> Well, I think I know him better than you do.
> 
> Also, most of those don't apply to me, either.


If your boyfriend doesn't subscribed to the majority of these, he is either a) a woman, or b) a good liar. No man in the world wants a girl who is nagging, obsessive, self-conscious, needy and selfish (almost all of the line items can be attributed to one or more of these traits on some level). We accept your 'quirks' because most of us realize that we have our own problems and also because affection makes us more tolerant human beings. I suppose there could be an option c) a massochist. In the end, the list amounts to a generalized jab at the female human psyche. But damn it if every time I read through the thing I don't think "GOD, it irritated the hell out of me when (insert girlfriend name here) did that..." on almost every one.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Lol this list made me laugh..Im no guy but I think
most of the stuff on this list is true.
WOw women can be so annoying lol.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

Add-

We mean whatever we say. There isn't any hidden message in what we are saying.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

path0gen said:


> If your boyfriend doesn't subscribed to the majority of these, he is either a) a woman, or b) a good liar. No man in the world wants a girl who is nagging, obsessive, self-conscious, needy and selfish (almost all of the line items can be attributed to one or more of these traits on some level). We accept your 'quirks' because most of us realize that we have our own problems and also because affection makes us more tolerant human beings. I suppose there could be an option c) a massochist. In the end, the list amounts to a generalized jab at the female human psyche. But damn it if every time I read through the thing I don't think "GOD, it irritated the hell out of me when (insert girlfriend name here) did that..." on almost every one.


Of course he wouldn't want a woman like that. But he doesn't have one like that, you see? :|


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

path0gen said:


> If your boyfriend doesn't subscribed to the majority of these, he is either a) a woman, or b) a good liar. No man in the world wants a girl who is nagging, obsessive, self-conscious, needy and selfish (almost all of the line items can be attributed to one or more of these traits on some level). We accept your 'quirks' because most of us realize that we have our own problems and also because affection makes us more tolerant human beings. I suppose there could be an option c) a massochist. In the end, the list amounts to a generalized jab at the female human psyche. But damn it if every time I read through the thing I don't think "GOD, it irritated the hell out of me when (insert girlfriend name here) did that..." on almost every one.


This is the eloquence I was searching for. Thank you for saying this. Although I am somewhat obsessive myself it is only nagging that I find most insufferable in others, male or female..


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

Jaiyyson said:


> This is the eloquence I was searching for. Thank you for saying this. Although I am somewhat obsessive myself it is only nagging that I find most insufferable in others, male or female..


I'm going to nag you to death!!!


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

a lot just seem like common sense in relationships (i.e. no playing games), but it's just a stupid list because it portrays just a specific stereotype of males and females that most likely don't fit into. though its meant for humor so it shouldn't be taken that seriously. 
#39 i just find a bit depressing, though.

and for the record i was the one to bring up the topic of navel lint in bed the other night :b


----------



## izzy (Dec 18, 2009)

Jaiyyson said:


> A lot of females on here are here for attention. Check out the "Post a Pic of Yourself Right Now" thread. I couldn't care less if you think I'm a pig. I do not state my opinion to be liked by others.


Says the one with several pictures of himself. loooolll.

And honestly, my boyfriend doesn't apply to a lot of the stuff on this list.


----------



## izzy (Dec 18, 2009)

path0gen said:


> If your boyfriend doesn't subscribed to the majority of these, he is either a) a woman, or b) a good liar. No man in the world wants a girl who is nagging, obsessive, self-conscious, needy and selfish (almost all of the line items can be attributed to one or more of these traits on some level). We accept your 'quirks' because most of us realize that we have our own problems and also because affection makes us more tolerant human beings. I suppose there could be an option c) a massochist. In the end, the list amounts to a generalized jab at the female human psyche. But damn it if every time I read through the thing I don't think "GOD, it irritated the hell out of me when (insert girlfriend name here) did that..." on almost every one.


No, it wouldn't make him a woman... it'd make him a logical human being. No one wants a boyfriend/girlfriend who is "nagging, obsessive, self-conscious, needy and selfish."


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

VanDamMan said:


> Add-
> 
> We mean whatever we say. There isn't any hidden message in what we are saying.


nah, not necessarily true. I've been around enough to know. Or, at the very least, I have known men who *thought* they knew what they were saying, but later admitted they did not. You know that phrase, "it's not you, it's me"? I have actually, in real life, heard this used by both sexes. yes, I really have.

I've been married four times, and divorced as many. I've lived on two continents, I've been in the military, i've had lots of jobs, including one where I worked at carnivals taking those cheesy sepia toned pics of people wearing "old west" costumes. I've had long term and short term relationships in between the marriages, which included one husband who was Arab.

I lived in 16 different places by the time I was 17. I've had friends of both sexes and lost them.

In short, I think I have quite a lot of life experience. While this by no means makes me an "expert", I think I can safely say:

generalizations seldom apply to men or women. I don't think they apply even to "most" men or women. Perhaps _sometimes they apply_, in the vaguest way possible...

We are individuals, and when we happily apply such generalizations, for me it implies a certain dehumanization. People of both sexes can be prey to all sorts of faults, as well as all sorts of excellences. 
And everything in between.


----------



## izzy (Dec 18, 2009)

leonardess said:


> We are individuals, and when we happily apply such generalizations, for me it implies a certain dehumanization. People of both sexes can be prey to all sorts of faults, as well as all sorts of excellences.
> And everything in between.


That is exactly what I responded to on some person's comment on YouTube:
When you make generalizations about a group, you fail to see them as real people but as one dimensional stereotypes


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

izzy said:


> That is exactly what I responded to on some person's comment on YouTube:
> When you make generalizations about a group, you fail to see them as real people but as one dimensional stereotypes


:yes


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Beautifully said, Leonardess! Despite your hardships, sounds like you've had an interesting life... thus far.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^sorry, didn't think of that - I've had no more hardships than the next person really, maybe more than some, less than others. I just wanted to shore up my point of view with the fact that I've had quite a lot of life experience, so I'm not just whistling out my ***.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

And when you continually put people above generalizations, you see them for more than what they really are -- just humans. Thinking one defies generalizations is really only somewhat true some of the time for most people, otherwise often times one is really engaging in pointless vanity in one way or another. Rarely have I met someone who really defies the generalities they think they do. They're often times just boosting their own egos and wanting to think they're more special and unique than they really are.


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

Thats the reality of relationships unfortunatley. Thats why i dont believe in them.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

leonardess said:


> nah, not necessarily true. I've been around enough to know. Or, at the very least, I have known men who *thought* they knew what they were saying, but later admitted they did not. You know that phrase, "it's not you, it's me"? I have actually, in real life, heard this used by both sexes. yes, I really have.
> 
> I've been married four times, and divorced as many. I've lived on two continents, I've been in the military, i've had lots of jobs, including one where I worked at carnivals taking those cheesy sepia toned pics of people wearing "old west" costumes. I've had long term and short term relationships in between the marriages, which included one husband who was Arab.
> 
> ...


You'll have to tell more. Sounds interesting.

In extreme cases, yes neither one is always staightforward.

I guess its like with mundane things. Like if a guys asks if he looks fat in a pair of pants or whatever(this probably wouldn't happen but for arguments sake). He really wants to know if he looks fat. But if a woman asks, there seems to be much more to the question. Most often she is saying, "I feel fat and unattractive. Please tell me something to boost my selfesteem"

Women have a much greater vocabulary than men generally speaking and are at a much higher level at communicating. I don't think women realize that men aren't as developed and thus communicate at higher levels that guys totally miss out on.


----------



## smalltowngirl (Feb 17, 2006)

zomgz said:


> LOL!! @ Don't name your cat anything "Mister" xD
> 
> but it swooo cwutteee!! =) Mister Fwuffums!


:lol



leonardess said:


> generalizations seldom apply to men or women. I don't think they apply even to "most" men or women. Perhaps _sometimes they apply_, in the vaguest way possible...
> 
> We are individuals, and when we happily apply such generalizations, for me it implies a certain dehumanization. People of both sexes can be prey to all sorts of faults, as well as all sorts of excellences.
> And everything in between.


I agree. :yes


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

leonardess said:


> ^sorry, didn't think of that - I've had no more hardships than the next person really, maybe more than some, less than others. I just wanted to shore up my point of view with the fact that I've had quite a lot of life experience, so I'm not just whistling out my ***.


Yes, that's what I got from your message. Didn't mean to imply otherwise.


----------



## izzy (Dec 18, 2009)

Cerberus said:


> And when you continually put people above generalizations, you see them for more than what they really are -- just humans. Thinking one defies generalizations is really only somewhat true some of the time for most people, otherwise often times one is really engaging in pointless vanity in one way or another. Rarely have I met someone who really defies the generalities they think they do. They're often times just boosting their own egos and wanting to think they're more special and unique than they really are.


I think some people fit into stereotypes, because they think they're _supposed_ to be that way.
It's not as if thinking past generalizations is the same as putting people on a pedestal. For example, thinking all Asians are super smart is seeing that group for more than they really are -- just humans.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

izzy said:


> I think some people fit into stereotypes, because they think they're _supposed_ to be that way.
> It's not as if thinking past generalizations is the same as putting people on a pedestal. For example, thinking all Asians are super smart is seeing that group for more than they really are -- just humans.


Most asians excel in school because education and success is a very important part of most asians cultures.

The first time i realized I fit into generalizations, I was traveling abroad. If you spend some time outside your home country, it will feel weird how easily your habits can be stereotyped by foreigners.


----------



## AliBaba (Nov 16, 2005)

nothing to fear said:


> and for the record i was the one to bring up the topic of navel lint in bed the other night :b


During sex?? Wow.....that's pretty hot!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Neptunus said:


> Yes, that's what I got from your message. Didn't mean to imply otherwise.


no probs - I just worry about coming off as one of those "I've had it so hard" types.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

VanDamMan said:


> You'll have to tell more. Sounds interesting.


Oh, I think that's more than enough!



VanDamMan said:


> In extreme cases, yes neither one is always staightforward.
> 
> I guess its like with mundane things. Like if a guys asks if he looks fat in a pair of pants or whatever(this probably wouldn't happen but for arguments sake). He really wants to know if he looks fat. But if a woman asks, there seems to be much more to the question. Most often she is saying, "I feel fat and unattractive. Please tell me something to boost my selfesteem".


I once had a guy tell me he drove a "Stealth". What do you think he was really saying? I bet he was trying to say something more than simply noting that was his car. (I lawl as I write this, mind you. But it really did happen).



VanDamMan said:


> Women have a much greater vocabulary than men generally speaking and are at a much higher level at communicating. I don't think women realize that men aren't as developed and thus communicate at higher levels that guys totally miss out on.


You really think so? Hmm...I'm not so sure about that either.


----------



## Cruiser (Jan 9, 2010)

It seems to stereotype women more than men, I disagree with most of it, it sounds more like some guy wanting to sound like a so called "Real Man" than anything. Honestly, guys are just as sensitive and self concious as woman are. 

I can only really speak for myself, I cannot speak for what any other guy has going on in his head, but that list doesn't represent me or my feelings at all.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

That list made me smile & I agree with a decent amount of what's there, haha.

Seriously though the message to be gained from such a list isn't in the literal since it's done with a humorous tone. The message is in the gist of the overall list & that is that for a lot of guys things are really simple so when a gal sees our being simple as not caring enough she may be taping into non-problems & changing their status which is to neither sides benefit


----------



## izzy (Dec 18, 2009)

VanDamMan said:


> Most asians excel in school because education and success is a very important part of most asians cultures.


Yes, I know. It was an example of looking past generalizations doesn't necessarily mean that you're putting people on a pedestal.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

izzy said:


> It's not as if thinking past generalizations is the same as putting people on a pedestal.


I didn't say they're the same, so I'm not sure why you're quoting me. As for some people who fit into stereotypes because they think they're supposed to, I think you're right on that (another potential generality to put people in). It reminds me of how some girls will throw out their SO's stuff onto the front lawn if they're mad at him. I've wondered if they do that because they saw it on television and think they're supposed to do that (probably).

I don't fit into all the generalities on that list, but most of them apply. I'm certainly not saying everyone fits into all generalities or anything like that, just in case anyone thinks that's what I meant (I don't watch sports nor do I care about cars more than just driving from point A to B). But, I do take issue with all this special snowflake nonsense people seem to believe in.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

You do realize that this list was never meant to be taken seriously? It was satirical humor and has been floating around the internet for years. I've gotten it by e-mail several times. It's along the same lines as "What the dog thinks".


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

Amocholes said:


> You do realize that this list was never meant to be taken seriously? It was satirical humor and has been floating around the internet for years.


Humor can be a way of conveying truth. They're not mutually exclusive.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

There is no such thing as a list of things all guys wished girls knew.
The 'humor' of the list comes from stereotyping both genders.
I think it'll be more successful following what you believe than trying to live by some list


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

leonardess said:


> I once had a guy tell me he drove a "Stealth". What do you think he was really saying? I bet he was trying to say something more than simply noting that was his car. (I lawl as I write this, mind you. But it really did happen).


Probably some type of sexual innuendo? I'd put this more in the category of hipster slang. If you knew what stealth meant, you'd know what he means. But its obvious that he is trying to convey something hidden.



> You really think so? Hmm...I'm not so sure about that either.


Its the truth. Studies have been done showing women are much more skilled with language than men. It is a skill they start developing much earlier than boys. Its why you see girls usually score higher on English tests and boys scoring higher in math.

Women don't realize they have to dumb it down a little for us.

Another example I could use is American and English humor. American humor is straightforward while English humor tends to have more double and triple entendres.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

This one is true: 52. Our relationship is never going to be like it was the first two months we were going out.


----------



## rickthegreat (Dec 22, 2008)

leonardess said:


> ...I once had a guy tell me he drove a "Stealth". What do you think he was really saying?..


I think what he was really saying was that he drove a Dodge Stealth. Those were pretty cool.  Unless he meant he "drove stealth" which I often do and in which case he meant that he was engaging the cloaking device on his starship--perhaps after a jump from lightspeed--or he was on hallucinogens, or just plain crazy. :b I dunno maybe he was trying to impress you with his sports car. He didn't tell you this yesterday did he? Those cars are old now. I want one though.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

izzy said:


> Says the one with several pictures of himself. loooolll.
> 
> And honestly, my boyfriend doesn't apply to a lot of the stuff on this list.


Would you like me to remove them from my profile?? I can put them into "Post a Pic of Yourself Right Now" thread if you'd prefer.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Emptyheart said:


> Lol this list made me laugh..Im no guy but I think
> most of the stuff on this list is true.
> WOw women can be so annoying lol.


I think 'some woman' here is an order. My original point. Let me make it clear (and thanks too Empty Heart for having the bravado for acknowledging this fact) I am not trying to pidgeon-hole anybody at all, I am just stating that I don't like people who are like this. Simple. Men are also presented as chauvinistic pigs and maybe a lot are but these stereotypes also portray 'stereotypical annoyances' in both sexes.

In any case, I am rambling.


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

Jaiyyson said:


> I think 'some woman' here is an order. My original point. Let me make it clear (and thanks too Empty Heart for having the bravado for acknowledging this fact) I am not trying to pidgeon-hole anybody at all, I am just stating that I don't like people who are like this. Simple. Men are also presented as chauvinistic pigs and maybe a lot are but these stereotypes also portray 'stereotypical annoyances' in both sexes.
> 
> In any case, I am rambling.


Jaiyyson you are a one-dimensional pig-headed stereo-typical air biscuit.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

ktbare said:


> Jaiyyson you are a one-dimensional pig-headed stereo-typical air biscuit.


Hey there ktbare, yep, that just about sums me up in one sentence (lol)...


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Cerberus said:


> Humor can be a way of conveying truth. They're not mutually exclusive.


Indeed.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

izzy said:


> Says the one with several pictures of himself. loooolll.


Moderators....?? *silence*......................... *blinks and stares blankly at screen*

Maybe next time I should put 'loooolll' on the end of my next 'personal attack'.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

That's funny lol. Having SA makes you a better girlfriend, I swear. Shy girls are the best. Most of those things are not issues unless you're dating some super dumb girly girl whos favorite TV show is The Hills.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

Louis said:


> Someone should highlight whats true and not, but ya:
> 
> 55. If we ask what's wrong and you say "nothing," we will act like nothing is wrong.
> 
> Very damn true.


i have a theory that guys do this just to be difficult, just like i have a theory that when girls say "nothing's wrong" it's because they're hoping you'll be intuitive enough to realise they're not telling the truth. :roll

also, there is a female version and it is equally stereotypical, exaggerated, and moronic.

that said, they're amusing if you don't take them as gospel.


----------



## Cruiser (Jan 9, 2010)

tigerlilly said:


> i have a theory that guys do this just to be difficult, just like i have a theory that when girls say "nothing's wrong" it's because they're hoping you'll be intuitive enough to realise they're not telling the truth. :roll
> 
> also, there is a female version and it is equally stereotypical, exaggerated, and moronic.
> 
> that said, they're amusing if you don't take them as gospel.


The worst is when you ask what wrong and you get the "if you don't know than I am not going to tell you" LOL, we wouldn't have asked if we knew so we are therefore up sh!t creek without a paddle LOL

Rule #1 Keep the Florist on speed dial, #1, police, fire, ambulance can come after, trust me the Florist is most likely to save your life on a far more regular basis!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

VanDamMan said:


> Probably some type of sexual innuendo? I'd put this more in the category of hipster slang. If you knew what stealth meant, you'd know what he means. But its obvious that he is trying to convey something hidden. .


He liked me, and wanted to impress me. It would have been better if he'd just asked me out. This was back in 198....something, when those cars were a big deal.



VanDamMan said:


> Its the truth. Studies have been done showing women are much more skilled with language than men. It is a skill they start developing much earlier than boys. Its why you see girls usually score higher on English tests and boys scoring higher in math.
> 
> Women don't realize they have to dumb it down a little for us.
> 
> Another example I could use is American and English humor. American humor is straightforward while English humor tends to have more double and triple entendres.


So true about the English humor. My god, double, triple, quadruple - it's great.

I'm still not convinced about the gender related language skills. Case in point, looking around this very forum, there seem to be just as many articulate men as there are women here. I see this in real life too. With tests such as those that I assume are used in the studies you mention, there are many other factors that can influence the results of such things.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

rickthegreat said:


> I think what he was really saying was that he drove a Dodge Stealth. Those were pretty cool.  Unless he meant he "drove stealth" which I often do and in which case he meant that he was engaging the cloaking device on his starship--perhaps after a jump from lightspeed--or he was on hallucinogens, or just plain crazy. :b I dunno maybe he was trying to impress you with his sports car. He didn't tell you this yesterday did he? Those cars are old now. I want one though.


I like your definition of "stealth" far more than whatever car he drove!

Yes, he meant the Dodge Stealth. It was a......while ago. He'd just gotten a divorce.


----------



## rickthegreat (Dec 22, 2008)

leonardess said:


> He liked me, and wanted to impress me. It would have been better if he'd just asked me out.


He should have asked. I don't think he was telling you about his car in lieu of asking you out, it was an overture, although perhaps a crappy one. Maybe he wanted a really strong reaction from it.You telling him how studly he was and how big and strong his arms were.  He shoulda just donned a smoking jacket and sprawled out on it really cool-like. That's how dad did it, that's how I do it. :b



tigerlilly said:


> i have a theory that guys do this just to be difficult, just like i have a theory that when girls say "nothing's wrong" it's because they're hoping you'll be intuitive enough to realise they're not telling the truth. :roll


Eh, no. I do not believe that is the problem. See the problem in situations like this is that he did not bring his intuition-to-English dictionary, decoder glasses, and telepathic helmet. My favorite example is when on a road trip *someone *might ask "are you thirsty?"... *but *what it *really REALLY *means is "*I'm* thirsty. (I don't really give a **** if *you're* thirsty.) Let's stop at this next exit for some cool refreshing soft drinks."  Also on a road trip "do you need to use the bathroom?" is a good one. Isn't it so thoughtful to ask if I might need to use the bathroom? Keeping tabs on my bathroom needs? Aw.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

leonardess said:


> I'm still not convinced about the gender related language skills. Case in point, looking around this very forum, there seem to be just as many articulate men as there are women here. I see this in real life too. With tests such as those that I assume are used in the studies you mention, there are many other factors that can influence the results of such things.


Most Americans miss the british humor thing. I was fortunate enough to have someone kind of point it out for me. I just thought brits were horribly unfunny.

I could point to many studies on language formation. But think about if talking to a girlfriend. She said "JoeBlow and I went out last night. We had a great time" she stares for second or two. Guys just think she just had fun. Women might interpret that as she had sex with the guy. Women just pick up on things that guys miss.


----------



## spaceygirl (Dec 4, 2009)

This whole battle of the sexes thing is getting old...didn't we figure out long ago that men and women are different? Why do we keep beating a dead horse?

However, perhaps my judgement is skewed because I personally can not relate to this list very well. I tend to not associate with women and men who match the stereotypes on this list so I can't say for certain how much of it is truthful, other than what I know about stereotypes in general (or what I watch on television).


----------



## TheJoker (Dec 24, 2009)

> This whole battle of the sexes thing is getting old...didn't we figure out long ago that men and women are different? Why do we keep beating a dead horse?


people keep figuring out how to revive the poor horse


----------



## AliBaba (Nov 16, 2005)

tigerlilly said:


> i have a theory that guys do this just to be difficult, just like i have a theory that when girls say "nothing's wrong" it's because they're hoping you'll be intuitive enough to realise they're not telling the truth. :roll
> 
> also, there is a female version and it is equally stereotypical, exaggerated, and moronic.
> 
> that said, they're amusing if you don't take them as gospel.


I can confirm your theory as far as I'm concerned. I've done this more than a few times just to be difficult. It's fun!!  I also have on occasion had some fun with the "nothing's wrong" scenario. Is your avatar the pregnant chick from Glee??? Not that I watch that show or anything. :um


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

AliBaba said:


> Is your avatar the pregnant chick from Glee??? Not that I watch that show or anything. :um


HAHA yes it is. i <3 her.


----------



## TheJoker (Dec 24, 2009)

We notice other women because we are men and we are alive. This does not mean we're planning to dump you and jump them.

Get to the point.
Understand that men are single-minded and can only do one thing at a time. So don't talk to us while we're doing something. We will either ignore you, because we don't hear you "honestly), or we'll screw up what we're doing because you've distracted us.
Exception to Rule 6. Interrupt us if something is on fire, if someone needs immediate medical attention, if Pamela Lee is on TV or if there is an emergency that needs a hero.

You can't complain that there are no good guys around while some of us are still single. <--- !!!
We would not wear high heels to impress you.

Breathe occasionally so we can get a word in.

For us, driving is not just a means of going from point A to point B. It's an opportunity to control a couple of tons of steel. We drive, therefore, we are.

We don't go shopping. When we need something, we buy it. <---!!!!

It's not that we don't want to make you happy, it's just that sometimes, we don't know how.

If you ask a question you don't really want an answer to, expect an answer you didn't want to hear.

Don't ask us what were thinking about unless you are prepared to discuss topis such as navel lint, the shotgun formation and monster trucks.

When we have to go somewhere, absolutely anything you wear is fine. Really.

You have enough clothes.

You have too many shoes.

Ask for what you want. Let's be clear on this one: Subtle hints don't work. Strong hints don't work. Really obvious hints don't work. Just say it! <---!!!!!!

Most guys own three pairs of shoes. What makes you think we'd be any good at choosing which pair - out of 30 - would look good with your dress?

Don't fake it. We'd rather be ineffective than deceived.

Anything we said six months ago is inadmissible in an argument. All comments become null and void after seven days.

You can either ask us to do something or tell us how you want it done. Not both.

If you wear a Wonderbra and a low-cut blouse, you lose the right to complain about having your boobs looked at.

Our relationship is never going to be like it was the first two months we were going out.

Men see a limited number of colors, like Windows default settings. Peach is a fruit, not a color.

Don't be angry at us and never tell us what you're angry about.

Don't gossip about us behind our backs if we don't talk about you behind your back.





Maybe I'll add more, depending how people respond to this post.

Oh ya, in b4 infraction etc


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

TheJoker said:


> Men see a limited number of colors, like Windows default settings. Peach is a fruit, not a color.


A friend who is studying psychology told me that this one is actually true. :b I don't have any evidence to back it up right now though.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Sunnie said:


> Guys in this thread: Could you copy/paste the things you believe ARE correct?


1. Sometimes we just don't want to talk. Don't take it personally.
2. We notice other women because we are men and we are alive. This does not mean we're planning to dump you and jump them.* (*unless you are Tiger Woods, :no)
6. Understand that men are single-minded and can only do one thing at a time. So don't talk to us while we're doing something. We will either ignore you, because we don't hear you "honestly), or we'll screw up what we're doing because you've distracted us.
Exception to Rule 6. Interrupt us if something is on fire, if someone needs immediate medical attention, if Pamela Lee is on TV or if there is an emergency that needs a hero.
7. You can't complain that there are no good guys around while some of us are still single.
10. We would not wear high heels to impress you.
16. We need to vegetate.
17. We don't go shopping. When we need something, we buy it.
21. It's not that we don't want to make you happy, it's just that sometimes, we don't know how.
29. When we have to go somewhere, absolutely anything you wear is fine. Really.
34. Ask for what you want. Let's be clear on this one: Subtle hints don't work. Strong hints don't work. Really obvious hints don't work. Just say it!
39. Come to us with a problem only if you want help solving it. That's what we do. Sympathy is what your girlfriends are for.
40. A headache that lasts for 17 months is a problem. See a doctor.
42. Don't fake it. We'd rather be ineffective than deceived.
53. Men see a limited number of colors, like Windows default settings. Peach is a fruit, not a color.
55. If we ask what's wrong and you say "nothing," we will act like nothing is wrong.

A. Find happiness in things that don't involve spending money.
B. It would be OK if you would come up with some ideas for dates. Bonus points if it is something we like.
C. You didn't come with a manual and every girl is different. We will do or say something wrong, learn how to joke about it, not get angry.
D. It's OK if you try to make our male friends jealous when we are in a relationship, there is a right way and a wrong way to do this however.

I'm sure there are a few others, I'll have to think about it.


----------



## rincewind (Sep 7, 2009)

Sunnie said:


> 1: How do I know when you just don't want to talk and when your're mad/don't want to date us anymore/just aren't interested, etc.?


My advice would be "just ask"!



Sunnie said:


> 29: Somehow I have trouble believing this one. Oftentimes, guys say that they are very simple, but they aren't. They _know_ that you don't wear tennis shoes/sneakers with a certain type of outfit just as they know what a home run is (or whatever).


I _really_ don't know anything about fashion  I'd be more worried about what _you_ thought about what _I_ was wearing.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

TheJoker said:


> Men see a limited number of colors, like Windows default settings. Peach is a fruit, not a color.


My friend's dad refers to the colour beige as "sort of a white brown."


----------



## TheJoker (Dec 24, 2009)

pita said:


> My friend's dad refers to the colour beige as "sort of a white brown."


The only reason I know what beige is, is because computers used to be made in that color. Otherwise I'd probably refer to it the same way your dad does. :lol


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Sunnie said:


> 1: How do I know when you just don't want to talk and when your're mad/don't want to date us anymore/just aren't interested, etc.?
> There is a guy I like who is sometimes really fun and friendly and flirty somedays, but on other days he is about as personable as a rock. I don't get it.


it's hard to tell when you don't know someone well enough. i just think you should keep in mind not to take it personally or seriously when he has his days where he isn't animated or talkative. you have days like that too, right? and i'm sure you know that it doesn't mean you dislike the people you see when you act less talkative and friendly. i can be like that too, and just get in moods where i need much less stimulation and don't feel like conversing but tis never anything personal against who i am with.


----------



## bobthebuilder (Jun 17, 2009)

Sunnie said:


> 29: Somehow I have trouble believing this one. Oftentimes, guys say that they are very simple, but they aren't. They _know_ that you don't wear tennis shoes/sneakers with a certain type of outfit just as they know what a home run is (or whatever).


It is a bit misleading. Its not so much that we dont know, its that we do not want to admit to knowing. For whatever reason, guys do not like to make it known how much they know about certain subjects. In your example, a guy would wear the different shoes accordingly. But if you asked him, he would act very simple minded, say "i dont know, i just wear whatever." Even tho, you can clear see he knows what to wear and what not to wear.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Funny, I'm female and find a lot of the things on the list apply to me (and I'm straight). The again I've always been very tomboyish and disliked being friends with "girly-girls" for the most part. Women can be very annoying.

List numbers that apply to me: 1, 3, 5, 11, 13, 21, 24, 25, 31, 34, 35, 36, 49.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Sunnie said:


> 1: How do I know when you just don't want to talk and when your're mad/don't want to date us anymore/just aren't interested, etc.?
> There is a guy I like who is sometimes really fun and friendly and flirty somedays, but on other days he is about as personable as a rock. I don't get it.:sigh


It's too hard to describe, but don't think too much into it. He would be actively trying to talk to you or asking you out if he really liked you.

I wouldn't really apply this rule (1) to dating. It is for when you are driving across the country, relaxing on a Saturday morning in the springtime, or visiting in-laws.



Sunnie said:


> 29: Somehow I have trouble believing this one. Oftentimes, guys say that they are very simple, but they aren't. They _know_ that you don't wear tennis shoes/sneakers with a certain type of outfit just as they know what a home run is (or whatever).
> 
> And if we are out with you, we don't want to embarrass you. We want to look nice and impress your friends (or, I guess, anyone we meet with you), so we ask for your opinion to see if you/your friends/your friends' girlfriends will/would care. Maybe? Never been that close. :sigh


Tennis shoes go with any outfit that isn't a fancy dress. And even then, a shoe that is the right color and is comfortable to walk in is all that is required.
(I doubt there is any man who has ever cared about what shoe his friend's girlfriend was wearing. I know I have never noticed a girl's shoes before.)


----------



## Fuzzy Logic (Sep 16, 2009)

Tip: Despite what gender stereotypes would have you believe, human race has more than just two personality types.


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

Classified said:


> It's too hard to describe, but don't think too much into it. He would be actively trying to talk to you or asking you out if he really liked you.


I was going to stay out of this thread, but I have to throw in a big DISAGREE here (I respect your opinion, Classified, but I wouldn't expect this to appear on a social anxiety forum). Most guys find it impossible to tell whether or not a girl is interested in him. Guys can rattle off a number of instances in which they've thought they were receiving signals, but were turned down when they acted on them. As a result, many guys are cautious about expressing interest, in case they had signals confused. He might like you but pretend he doesn't because he doesn't want to be hurt.

The only way to know for sure is to ask him out. I don't know any man who really doesn't like it when a woman expresses interest in him.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

The rules are different for guys with SA. She is on the board, he isn't.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Fuzzy Logic said:


> Tip: Despite what gender stereotypes would have you believe, human race has more than just two personality types.


 whats the third one like?


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Too stereotypical (for both guys and girls) for my taste.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

I'm certain of nothing, but I feel pretty good betting that the best way to fail in relationships is by trying to apply something like an algorithm to their complexity.


----------



## slkjao (Aug 5, 2009)

rickthegreat said:


> Did a guy write that? That's too many ****ing things.


LOL my thought


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

I don't really care what a girl knows per say. It's more if she acts insecure or nuts is what can cause a problem. I'd like to have a girl be open and honest about things and ask me rather than jumping to her own conclusions because that usually doesn't end well.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

supersoshychick said:


> I found this online today, i wonder if it's true.
> 
> 
> showcase.netins.net/web/tash/rules/rules.html


Not really. A few are right. Some are nonsense.


----------



## Ysonesse (Dec 25, 2009)

I should have No. 9 printed and send it to my ex. Because really, it's quite possible for a guy to actually believe that "love" is a magical panacea, not just for his life but for the girl's life, too. :no

(No. 9, for the record: "Don't expect even a great relationship with us to solve all your problems. Just because we love you, doesn't mean your cellulite, your credit card debt or your bad mood will disappear.")

Random comments for some other items (refer to the list for the original items, if you're that bored):

10. Hey, I'd be more impressed by a guy that's willing to wear high heels. Better him than me .

12. Driving can be an experience for the opposite sex, too. Some cars just aren't a means of conveyance, they're lifelong partners. 

19. We don't believe you when you say looks don't matter.

24. Back at ya, Shecky McGee.

25. Sometimes we aren't thinking about you, either. *Deal* with it.


----------

